# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Non à la création d'un abattoir provisoire halal !

## laetitiames

bonjour,
le journal Le Pays nous a informé qu'un abattoir halal provisoire allait être installé à Belfort. Ceci est inacceptable ! La première raison est qu'il est situé sur un lieu de fort passage et la deuxième est que l'on ne peut pas continuer à accepter ce massacre d'animaux sans étourdissement. La souffrance est INACCEPTABLE ! 
Signons la pétition ! 




http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...re-halal/10722

----------


## Fahn

C'est pas plus acceptable de les abattre sans étourdissement, si?
C'est un faux combat que de vouloir interdire l'abattage rituel.
C'est l'abattage dans son ensemble qui doit être interdit.

----------


## France34

Pardonnez-moi, FAHN, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec vous : si je comprend bien vous préférez que les animaux soient égorgés et mettent des dizaines de minutes à mourir plutôt qu'ils soient étourdis et meurent rapidement ! Evidemment , il faudrait qu'il n'y ait plus d'abattage, mais ça c'est une utopie , alors entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre , c'est à dire interdire l'abattage rituel !

----------


## souricette2

on ne pourra jamais convaincre les foules que tuer des animaux pour les manger est cruel, l'humain est trop egoiste et imbu de sa prétendue supériorité; donc il faut limiter les dégâts, à savoir la souffrance, faute de mieux.

----------


## Pialof

Pétition signée, et d'accord avec France et Souricette : entre 2 maux mieux vaut choisir le moindre

----------


## chiro

signée

----------


## JUMECA

signée!
il faudrait absolument que les bipèdes arrêtent de tuer les animaux, mais ça..... tant qu'ils aimeront se régaler d'un morceau de cadavre dans leur assiette  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Fahn

> Pardonnez-moi, FAHN, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec vous : si je comprend bien vous préférez que les animaux soient égorgés et mettent des dizaines de minutes à mourir plutôt qu'ils soient étourdis et meurent rapidement ! Evidemment , il faudrait qu'il n'y ait plus d'abattage, mais ça c'est une utopie , alors entre deux maux, il faut choisir le moindre , c'est à dire interdire l'abattage rituel !


Le welfarisme ne fera jamais avancer les choses, c'est ridicule de s'opposer à une seule sorte d'abattage alors que l'abattage standard n'est pas mieux. Combien d'animaux ne sont pas correctement étourdis et sont découpés encore vivants? Bien plus qu'on ne le croit.
S'opposer à l'abattage rituel, c'est ridicule, étant donné que les animaux abattus de manière "standard" vivent exactement la même chose.

----------


## laetitiames

Merci à vous pour vos signatures ! 900 bêtes tuées sans étourdissement et dans de grandes souffrances, nous ne pouvons accepter cela ! Je suis d'accord avec vous, entre deux maux il vaut mieux choisir le moindre et l'abattage rituel ne l'est pas. Chacun a la religion et les pratiques qu'il souhaite cela ne me regarde pas mais je ne cautionne pas la douleur gratuite et cruelle !

----------


## Fahn

Mais c'est aussi ce qu'il se passe pour l'abattage traditionnel hein, il faut arrêter de se voiler la face. La plupart des animaux abattus sont mal étourdis, donc ça en revient au même.
C'est un peu comme comparer la viande bio (qui est teeeellement mieux) à la viande non bio, ça ne fait pas de différence pour l'animal  ::

----------


## SCOOBY

J'hallucine totale parce que je lie là !!!!!!

Les autres c'est pas tellement mieux donc acceptons ???? Je suis hyper choquée on est sur un forum de défense des animaux ou pas !

J'ai signé, c'est non renon et archi non ! Le Halal c'est pas notre culture il est hors de question qu'on nous l'impose ! Moralité tout le monde en bouffe sans qu'on le sache je vous signale faudrait voir à réagir !On regresse en France sous pretexte de tolérance et bah moi c'est non ! Je suis déjà pas contente de ce que nous faisons donc que les religions des autres pays gardent leurs merdes ! Non mais on va où là !

----------


## fauve

> Mais c'est aussi ce qu'il se passe pour l'abattage traditionnel hein, il faut arrêter de se voiler la face. La plupart des animaux abattus sont mal étourdis, *donc ça en revient au même*.
> C'est un peu comme comparer la viande bio (qui est teeeellement mieux) à la viande non bio, ça ne fait pas de différence pour l'animal


Ca revient au même ?! Qu'est-ce-qui faut pas lire... :: 
Si on te laisse le choix entre être longuement égorgée en agonisant dans ton bain de sang et être électrocutée, tu choisis quoi ? Honnêtement ?
Je suis d'accord que les 2 sont horribles mais quand même faut réfléchir un minimum et se mettre un peu à la place de l'animal.

Moi aussi ça m'hallucine bien de lire ça, surtout sur un forum de protection animale...
Avant de penser aux respects des religions, des croyances, des rituels.., il faudrait avant tout penser au respect d'un être, qu'il soit humain ou animal !

----------


## fanny95600

Je suis d'accord pour dire que tout abattage est à bannir mais si on ne commence pas par s'opposer à ce qu'il y a de plus horrible, on ne fera jamais rien. Y en a marre du sous prétexte que c'est une goutte d'eau on ne bouge pas. l'océan est composé de plein de gouttes...Donc, battons nous pour l'interdiction de cet abattoir et puis battons nous aussi pour que soit absolument respecter l'étourdissement partout, ou encore militons pour que tout le monde devienne vegan  :: , moi c'est fait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## samfor

> bonjour,
> le journal Le Pays nous a informé qu'un abattoir halal provisoire allait être installé à Belfort. Ceci est inacceptable ! La première raison est qu'il est situé sur un lieu de fort passage et la deuxième est que l'on ne peut pas continuer à accepter ce massacre d'animaux sans étourdissement. La souffrance est INACCEPTABLE ! 
> Signons la pétition ! 
> 
> http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...re-halal/10722


Je vous invite à réfléchir sur l'abattage à la "Française", sur les conditions de "vie" dans les élevages, sur les conditions de transport des animaux à travers l'Europe dans des conditions "nuits et brouillard" et surtout, surtout...

Sur le fait que la viande, quelle qu'elle soit est un poison pour l'humanité.
Poison plus mortel que le tabac, il cause un grand nombre de maladies que les hommes "soignent" mais ne guérissent pas.

Les interventions chirurgicales, les médicaments, le handicap plus ou moins lourd, une agonie misérable dans la souffrance sont la rançon payée par les hommes pour manger des animaux.

_Serait-ce la vengeance des animaux ?_

Il y a sur ce site une rubrique "végétarisme"...Je vous invite à la visiter.
http://www.rescue-forum.com/vegetari...scussions-149/

Voici encore deux liens:
http://insolente0veggie.over-blog.com/

http://www.l214.com/

Ce ne sont pas les abattoirs qui génèrent la souffrance *animale et humaine*, c'est l'élevage !

----------


## samfor

> Ca revient au même ?! Qu'est-ce-qui faut pas lire...
> Si on te laisse le choix entre être longuement égorgée en agonisant dans ton bain de sang et être électrocutée, tu choisis quoi ? Honnêtement ?
> Je suis d'accord que les 2 sont horribles mais quand même faut réfléchir un minimum et se mettre un peu à la place de l'animal.
> 
> Moi aussi ça m'hallucine bien de lire ça, surtout sur un forum de protection animale...
> Avant de penser aux respects des religions, des croyances, des rituels.., il faudrait avant tout penser au respect d'un être, qu'il soit humain ou animal !


Et oui fauve, "*se mettre un peu à la place de l'animal*" ? écris-tu...
*"il faudrait avant tout penser au respect d'un être, qu'il soit humain ou animal"* ? Ajoutes-tu...

Alors , tuons allègrement les hommes et les animaux (guerres, abattoirs quels qu'ils soient) et respectons les ?

L'espèce humaine méprise la vie sous toutes ses formes, parler de respect de l'animal et le tuer relève de la perversion...

Regarde ceci:

----------


## corinnebergeron

Une collègue m'a expliqué hier le pb de la contamination de la viande au cours de l'abattage tant halal que casher, j'ai fait une recherche, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé

http://www.infos-bordeaux.fr/2012/ac...la-viande-2553

çà a l'air vrai. Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?

----------


## samfor

> Une collègue m'a expliqué hier le pb de la contamination de la viande au cours de l'abattage tant halal que casher, j'ai fait une recherche, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé
> 
> http://www.infos-bordeaux.fr/2012/ac...la-viande-2553
> 
> ça a l'air vrai. Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?


Cet article mentionne une pollution qui survient pendant l'agonie de l'animal...

Cependant, les animaux d'élevages sont contaminés par:

1 - Les pesticides, engrais et poisons divers qui sont dans leur alimentation (parfois OGM).
2 - Les traitements, antibiotiques et autres qui leur sont administrés en plus.

*La chaîne alimentaire:*
Le prédateur qui mange un animal absorbe toutes les toxines que sa proie a elle-même absorbée (cause de pollution par exemple).
Lorsque le dit prédateur est lui-même mangé par un plus fort que lui, celui-ci s'empoisonne encore plus car chaque "étape" concentre le produit.

_Nota: Je refuse de donner des sources "scientifiques"... Ou bien vous me croyez, ou vous cherchez vous-mêmes.
_
Or donc, l'homme moderne se veut prédateur et bien qu'il n'ait *pas*:
- De griffe pour attraper ses proies.
- De croc, molaire capable de déchiqueter la viande *CRUE*.
- De système digestif adapté pour digérer la viande...

Il consomme de plus en plus de viande au fil des générations.
Extrait d'un texte trouvé  sur internet:

Parallèlement à laugmentation de la consommation de viande au cours des 50 dernières années -+ 60 % en Europe, x 13 en Chine-, les maladies cardiovasculaires première cause de décès en Europe et aux Etats-Unis avec 17 millions de morts- et les cancers, entre autres, se sont multipliés. *Lun étant la conséquence de lautre comme le prouvent nombre détudes scientifiques réalisées à travers le monde*.

*Conclusion:*

Le débat sur l'abattage est une *farce*, c'est l'élevage qu'il faut supprimer.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je sais SAMFOR je parlais de contamination supplémentaire. Les e-coli sont de plus en plus responsable de cancers de la gorge, de la trachée et de l'estomac, ceci expliquerait peut être cela ?

----------


## samfor

C'est possible.
Voici ce que je trouve sur le site de l'institut pasteur:

_Escherichia coli (E. coli)_ est une bactérie qui sétablit dans le tube digestif de lhomme et des animaux à sang chaud. La majorité des souches de _E. coli_ sont inoffensives, quelques-unes seulement sont pathogènes. Cest le cas des souches de_E. coli_ dites entérohémorragiques (ECEH). Ces dernières provoquent des diarrhées sanglantes et produisent une puissante toxine à lorigine du syndrome hémolytique et urémique (SHU). Régulièrement, des souches dECEH sont la cause dintoxications alimentaires via la consommation de produits animaux mal cuits ou consommés crus.*

Cerise sur le gâteau:*
Voici ce qu'ils indiquent:
*Nous avons Besoin de votre Aide pour Lutter contre cette Bactérie !

*Renversant, bouleversifiant...Torride !
Tout comme pour le cancer, plutôt que d'arrêter de manger de la viande, l'individu paiera pour la recherche *contre* la  bactérie.

Quelle pantalonnade. C'est prodigieux...

----------


## France34

Je croyais que les gens mangeaient de moins en moins de viande, non parcequ'ils sont sensibles à la souffrance des animaux mais parce qu' elle est trés chère et les gens plus pauvres  :: . Quoiqu'il en soit , commençons par essayer de faire interdire les abattoirs halal et casher , de faire surveiller les abattages "français" et après on verra !

----------


## lorette65

J'avais pas vu ce post ; d'où celui-ci dont j"ai demandé la supression http://www.rescue-forum.com/petition...belfort-99625/

Signé ; bien entendu!

----------


## SCOOBY

> Je suis d'accord pour dire que tout abattage est à bannir mais si on ne commence pas par s'opposer à ce qu'il y a de plus horrible, on ne fera jamais rien. Y en a marre du sous prétexte que c'est une goutte d'eau on ne bouge pas. l'océan est composé de plein de gouttes...Donc, battons nous pour l'interdiction de cet abattoir et puis battons nous aussi pour que soit absolument respecter l'étourdissement partout, ou encore militons pour que tout le monde devienne vegan , moi c'est fait.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -



Complètement d'accord je comprends pas pourquoi le sujet dérive et trouve toute sorte d'excuses pour ne pas signer. On s'en fiche sous prétexte que le problème n'est pas que là ou le reste pas mieux ok on signe pas et c'est tout. 

Ensuite que l'homme souffre de ce qu'il mange, qu'il chope des maladies mais alors là je m'en fiche mais alors d'une force vous n'imaginez pas !!!! Moi aussi je me suis dit "l'animal se venge peut-être de ce que l'on lui a fait subir"..... Et je donnerai pas un rond à la recherche de toute façon.

L'homme a mangé de la viande de tout temps y compris à la préhistoire alors croire qu'un jour on serait tous ne serait-ce que végétarien et ne vouloir que ça à mon avis c'est planer à 28 000 ! Par contre exiger un élevage correct et un abattage correct sans souffrance là si on s'y met tous si on informe bien le public parce que j'en suis sûre majoritairement les gens ne savent pas la moitié de ce qu'il se passe réellement là on a à mon avis plus de chance. Cela veut dire par contre en aucun cas laisser venir d'autres méthodes pires.

Pour moi le cacher, le halal auraient dû être stoppé tout de suite ! C'est déjà installé le gouvernement n'a pas réagit, pire il plie à tout, c'est très grave !  

Si en plus même ici je lis mouais bon bah y'a des ratés dans l'autre système d'abattage alors bon, limite pourquoi pas accepter celui là en tout cas signer contre, là c'est le désespoir complet pour moi. Tout le monde devrait hurler là et dire NON

----------


## SCOOBY

> Je croyais que les gens mangeaient de moins en moins de viande, non parcequ'ils sont sensibles à la souffrance des animaux mais parce qu' elle est trés chère et les gens plus pauvres . Quoiqu'il en soit , commençons par essayer de faire interdire les abattoirs halal et casher , de faire surveiller les abattages "français" et après on verra !



Bah oui quoi sérieux !

Malheureusement non ça diminue pas spécialement la consommation de viande le fait que ce soit chère, c'est même pire ils achètent de la merde du coup de la viande bas prix, l'élevage en batterie, l'animal qui est devenu adulte en un temps record comme ça moins de coût, du pure délire, etc. Je vois des barquettes de viandes qui ont des prix tellement bas que ça fait peur !

----------


## France34

Personnellement je ne mange pas de viande, mais il paraît que de plus en plus de gens achètent et mangent de la viande hallal sans le savoir !!!  De plus , pour chaque animal tué, une somme doit être versée à l'imam du coin !!! Enfin, des journalistes ont dit hier que Hollande avait été élu avec 86% des voix des gens de religion musulmane !!! Il ne faut donc rien attendre encore du gouvernement !!! ::

----------

